# Android Driver App Beta Launch



## Seinfeld

Got this email:

Over the past month we have helped thousands of Uber driver-partners transition from Uber-provided devices to their personal iPhones. Throughout the process, partners asked for an app for the Android operating system. We heard your feedback, and today we're excited to announce that San Diego will be one of the first cities to beta test the driver app for Android!

*BETA TESTING THE ANDROID APP*

We are inviting you to take part in a trial for the new app. Because of the diversity of Android devices available on the market, it is difficult to forecast performance on every device out there. We want to be clear that if you experience difficulty with your device, we may need to transition you back to an Uber iPhone in order to ensure you are able to stay on the road.

As is the case for our Apple users, by using your own phone and returning your Uber phone, you will no longer be charged the $10/week mobile data subscription fee.

*REQUIREMENTS*

Right now, in order to be eligible, you must:

- Have a 2013 or newer device with the Android operating system

- Have a data plan that allows you to use at least 2GB/month of data for Uber

- Any major phone carrier (Verizon, AT&T, T-Mobile, Sprint) will work

In order t o get the Uber Driver App on your own phone and turn in your existing Uber phone, please come to:

*The Admiral Baker Clubhouse*

*October 7th, 3:00PM - 6:00PM*

*2400 Admiral Baker Road, San Diego*










*Future Dates:*










We hope you'll be able to provide constructive feedback as we test the functionality of the app on different devices.You may always contact us here or by emailing [email protected] if you have any questions throughout the process.

Uber on!

Uber San Diego


----------



## LAuberX

t.uber.com/byod2 (the link member "puber" spotted on Reddit, worked for me)

"Uber Partner Beta" is now loaded on my trusty android, looks good!

Immediately got the email from Uber:
If you accessed your partner account from a new device, please disregard this message - you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## mattvuberx

I just installed the Android Beta app on my Galaxy S5 here in Dallas, TX. Could not be happier with it, except for a few tweaks.

Things I love:

1) BUILT IN GOOGLE NAVIGATION LAUNCH.
2) BUILT IN GOOGLE NAVIGATION LAUNCH (worth two spots, for sure).
3) Having a much larger screen.
4) One device interface for everything.
5) Hasn't crashed once.

Things I don't quite love:
1) App will unceremoniously go offline without much warning if run in the background.
2) Alert for requests is not as loud and I can't figure out how to adjust it consistently.
3) Surge pricing is not displayed by the area, but as a whole, with no way to parse out if multiple surges happen.
4) A little weirdness when swapping back to Uber map from Google Nav, specifically applicable when "arriving" at the pin.


The $10/wk iPhone hasn't been shipped back just yet, but its days are numbered.


----------



## Adel shah

mattvuberx said:


> I just installed the Android Beta app on my Galaxy S5 here in Dallas, TX. Could not be happier with it, except for a few tweaks.
> 
> Things I love:
> 
> 1) BUILT IN GOOGLE NAVIGATION LAUNCH.
> 2) BUILT IN GOOGLE NAVIGATION LAUNCH (worth two spots, for sure).
> 3) Having a much larger screen.
> 4) One device interface for everything.
> 5) Hasn't crashed once.
> 
> Things I don't quite love:
> 1) App will unceremoniously go offline without much warning if run in the background.
> 2) Alert for requests is not as loud and I can't figure out how to adjust it consistently.
> 3) Surge pricing is not displayed by the area, but as a whole, with no way to parse out if multiple surges happen.
> 4) A little weirdness when swapping back to Uber map from Google Nav, specifically applicable when "arriving" at the pin.
> 
> The $10/wk iPhone hasn't been shipped back just yet, but its days are numbered.


Hi,

How did you get that UBER beta app ?
Is it available on apps store ?

plz help.


----------



## UberSonic

Adel shah said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you get that UBER beta app ?
> Is it available on apps store ?
> 
> plz help.





LAuberX said:


> t.uber.com/byod2 (the link member "puber" spotted on Reddit, worked for me)
> 
> "Uber Partner Beta" is now loaded on my trusty android, looks good!
> 
> Immediately got the email from Uber:
> If you accessed your partner account from a new device, please disregard this message - you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## Adel shah

Thank you so much. Be well and happy.


----------



## Odessit

Love the integration with Waze. Navigate button gives Waze navigation as an option - perfect. In Waze there is a little flag on the side of the screen with a red U to get back to Uber. 
Having it on my own phone especially convenient. I don't have to drug the piece of crap Uber phone with me around the house.


----------



## SunSmith

I've used it for all my rides today. Had some issues, mostly with map drawing. I have a Samsung Note 3.

The issues:
1. If the app was working in the background, every three minutes it would warn me that it was going offline. I had about 5 seconds or so to bring down the list of running apps (drag finger from top of screen down) and then select "stay online". That would buy me another 3 minutes of app background time. It was irritating when I was parked and reading facebook, it could have been unsafe if I'd been driving.









2. Sometimes the map wouldn't refine. You can see from this picture exactly where the passenger (Bao) was, right? This was after I accepted the ride.








3. Sometimes the map wouldn't refine. This passenger entered where she wanted to go, a place called Witness, this is what I saw.








4. Repeatedly the screen would go into a cycle of redrawing itself, and then redrawing itself, then redrawing itself. I could interrupt the cycle by hitting "navigate" and then quickly hitting the map app I wanted to use (Google or Waze). If I wasn't quick enough it would redraw and flip back to the app screen.

What worked well was running the Lyft app concurrently. When I got a Lyft request is still popped up to the front just like it was supposed to.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

mattvuberx said:


> ...
> ...
> Things I don't quite love:
> 1) App will unceremoniously go offline without much warning if run in the background.
> .....
> ...


Since the app takes you offline when you miss a request, I wonder why having such a short time window was considered necessary. I would think that letting the driver set the time factor would have been a better option.

Will the driver app run at the same time the customer app is open?


----------



## mattvuberx

The app doesn't take you offline when you miss a single request. If you miss several consecutively, it will.


----------



## mattvuberx

Oc_DriverX said:


> Will the driver app run at the same time the customer app is open?


Yes.


----------



## mattvuberx

SunSmith said:


> I've used it for all my rides today. Had some issues, mostly with map drawing. I have a Samsung Note 3.
> 
> The issues:
> 1. If the app was working in the background, every three minutes it would warn me that it was going offline. I had about 5 seconds or so to bring down the list of running apps (drag finger from top of screen down) and then select "stay online". That would buy me another 3 minutes of app background time. It was irritating when I was parked and reading facebook, it could have been unsafe if I'd been driving.
> View attachment 1595
> 
> 
> 2. Sometimes the map wouldn't refine. You can see from this picture exactly where the passenger (Bao) was, right? This was after I accepted the ride.
> View attachment 1596
> 
> 3. Sometimes the map wouldn't refine. This passenger entered where she wanted to go, a place called Witness, this is what I saw.
> View attachment 1597
> 
> 4. Repeatedly the screen would go into a cycle of redrawing itself, and then redrawing itself, then redrawing itself. I could interrupt the cycle by hitting "navigate" and then quickly hitting the map app I wanted to use (Google or Waze). If I wasn't quick enough it would redraw and flip back to the app screen.
> 
> What worked well was running the Lyft app concurrently. When I got a Lyft request is still popped up to the front just like it was supposed to.


The map redraw is an issue, but a quick solution is to do a two finger pinch on the screen to zoom in/out. It will immediately redraw the map correctly.


----------



## Uzcaliber

Uber app sends your location data to its server then relays it to the rider. Probably because of the data connection issue, the app stopped refreshing until your location is relayed to the rider reliably. I would suggest you turn off all of unnecessary notifications from other app such as games which keep checking for any updates.


----------



## Berry

mattvuberx said:


> I just installed the Android Beta app on my Galaxy S5 here in Dallas, TX. Could not be happier with it, except for a few tweaks.
> 
> Things I love:
> 
> 1) BUILT IN GOOGLE NAVIGATION LAUNCH.
> 2) BUILT IN GOOGLE NAVIGATION LAUNCH (worth two spots, for sure).
> 3) Having a much larger screen.
> 4) One device interface for everything.
> 5) Hasn't crashed once.
> 
> Things I don't quite love:
> 1) App will unceremoniously go offline without much warning if run in the background.
> 2) Alert for requests is not as loud and I can't figure out how to adjust it consistently.
> 3) Surge pricing is not displayed by the area, but as a whole, with no way to parse out if multiple surges happen.
> 4) A little weirdness when swapping back to Uber map from Google Nav, specifically applicable when "arriving" at the pin.
> 
> The $10/wk iPhone hasn't been shipped back just yet, but its days are numbered.


Can you tell me how I can download this app for my Andriod?


----------



## Selcric

I'm going out on a limb here. I can't help but feel like the "3 minute" limit of running in the background is a nudge to make Uber the priority app for the drivers running both Uber and Lyft. I wouldn't expect that to go away.

I also wouldn't be surprised if in a future Lyft update, Lyft drivers see the same thing. It's never happened before, because the two have never competed for contractors on the same Android device before. Correct me if I'm wrong, but from Ubers standpoint it makes total sense to have the app do that. Annoying, for sure, but I get it.

Interesting...


----------



## mattvuberx

Selcric said:


> I'm going out on a limb here. I can't help but feel like the "3 minute" limit of running in the background is a nudge to make Uber the priority app for the drivers running both Uber and Lyft. I wouldn't expect that to go away.
> 
> I also wouldn't be surprised if in a future Lyft update, Lyft drivers see the same thing. It's never happened before, because the two have never competed for contractors on the same Android device before. Correct me if I'm wrong, but from Ubers standpoint it makes total sense to have the app do that. Annoying, for sure, but I get it.
> 
> Interesting...


There's really not much of a reason for it to have a limit to background operation, given that pings cause a foreground alert. Several missed pings appropriately will know the app offline. That's all that is truly necessary, and forcing user action to remain online really doesn't seem to do anything to help Uber make more money. In fact, it causes Uber to make potentially LESS commissions.


----------



## Selcric

mattvuberx said:


> There's really not much of a reason for it to have a limit to background operation, given that pings cause a foreground alert. Several missed pings appropriately will know the app offline. That's all that is truly necessary, and forcing user action to remain online really doesn't seem to do anything to help Uber make more money. In fact, it causes Uber to make potentially LESS commissions.


I agree with the idea that running in the background shouldn't matter and doesn't matter. I'm just saying that placing a timed restriction forces the end user to make the Uber app a priority. And at the end of the day thats what Uber, or any buisness would want. Do I think it's a great idea-no. Do I feel like it's a knee-jerk reaction to a problem that doesn't exist? Pretty much.

I do agree that, unintentionally, Uber could lose money. Case in point-the driver was annoyed that it wouldn't run in the background. Many other drivers might get annoyed that they just shut the app of altogether.

Or maybe that $40 a month phone starts looking convenient. All I know is that something like this is not accidentally programmed-however much I hope.

Of course time will tell; and to be honest, I haven't seen any other review mention the 3 minute limit. I did say I could be way off..


----------



## mattvuberx

Meh... more often than not, it forces the app offline as the user forgets to make it a priority. Therefore reducing the number of drivers on the road for Uber at that specific time, which potentially leads to fewer Uber fares.


----------



## mattvuberx

It's definitely not accidentally programmed. However, in Uber's defense, they had no obligation to even create an Android app, or allow us to BYOD on either platform. If the $10/wk charge was sufficient to cover their expenses (and even potentially exceed them) then Uber is losing revenue by allowing this. I suspect that they somehow calculate a net savings by transitioning to full BYOD adoption, in the long term. That's probably the only reason for doing it at all.


----------



## UberSonic

Running both apps (Uber and Lyft) on the same device is not a new thing, either. This would have been possible with the iOS BYOD release, as well. I don't believe the iOS Uber app will time out the same way, will it?


----------



## mattvuberx

UberSonic said:


> Running both apps (Uber and Lyft) on the same device is not a new thing, either. This would have been possible with the iOS BYOD release, as well. I don't believe the iOS Uber app will time out the same way, will it?


Yes, it does.


----------



## mattvuberx

mattvuberx said:


> Yes, it does.


It also did it with the stock Uber app, prior to iOS BYOD.


----------



## UberSonic

So it's nothing new, then.


----------



## Randy Shear

LAuberX said:


> t.uber.com/byod2 (the link member "puber" spotted on Reddit, worked for me)
> 
> "Uber Partner Beta" is now loaded on my trusty android, looks good!
> 
> Immediately got the email from Uber:
> If you accessed your partner account from a new device, please disregard this message - you have nothing to worry about!


Thank you!!! Just went to the internet browser from my S4, and directly downloaded / installed the beta app to my device. Works great! Immediately got an email from Uber saying I logged in from an unrecognized device, and to disregard the email if it was me that logged in. Uber Indy has now told me to send the IPhone 4s back, and I'll get my $10/wk back!  Thanks a million!!

@iumichael 
@Emmes 
@Brandy 
@Mazda3 
@amakela

Hope this helps you guys. I can confirm the app does run on Android 4.4.2 Verizon Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## iumichael

Thanks Randy and others! I've been a Windows Phone user for a few years, but had contemplated a move back to Android soon anyhow. This may help push me in that direction sooner.


----------



## Randy Shear

iumichael said:


> Thanks Randy and others! I've been a Windows Phone user for a few years, but had contemplated a move back to Android soon anyhow. This may help push me in that direction sooner.


I'll beta test it over this weekend with Waze and Google. I'll report back with results / issues.


----------



## Brandy

Randy Shear said:


> Thank you!!! Just went to the internet browser from my S4, and directly downloaded / installed the beta app to my device. Works great! Immediately got an email from Uber saying I logged in from an unrecognized device, and to disregard the email if it was me that logged in. Uber Indy has now told me to send the IPhone 4s back, and I'll get my $10/wk back!  Thanks a million!!
> 
> @iumichael
> @Emmes
> @Brandy
> @Mazda3
> @amakela
> 
> Hope this helps you guys. I can confirm the app does run on Android 4.4.2 Verizon Samsung Galaxy S4


Hmmmm. I'm kinda liking being able to have my own phone separate. I think I might hold off on downloading the beta version until its tested by you guys =)


----------



## Randy Shear

Brandy said:


> Hmmmm. I'm kinda liking being able to have my own phone separate. I think I might hold off on downloading the beta version until its tested by you guys =)


I don't like the iPhone 4S, I don't like paying the $40/mo, and I also don't like having to stick two devices, plus my 5" GPS all over my windshield. It just is too cluttered for my taste. How have you been doing Brandy? I hope all is good with you.


----------



## Brandy

Randy Shear said:


> I don't like the iPhone 4S, I don't like paying the $40/mo, and I also don't like having to stick two devices, plus my 5" GPS all over my windshield. It just is too cluttered for my taste. How have you been doing Brandy? I hope all is good with you.


I only have my Uber phone mounted. I just leave my personal phone in the cup holder for Pandora and texting/surfing when I'm waiting for a ping.

I've been good! Busy week. I went out of town on Wednesday and spent all day Thursday recovering lol. Today my car wouldn't start (probably needs a new battery) so I'm stressing a little over that. Only because I want it fixed NOW so I can drive tomorrow. I'm stuck at work until after 6 though so I hope I can get it fixed after then =/


----------



## Chip Dawg

Randy Shear said:


> I don't like the iPhone 4S, I don't like paying the $40/mo, and I also don't like having to stick two devices, plus my 5" GPS all over my windshield. It just is too cluttered for my taste. How have you been doing Brandy? I hope all is good with you.


I have the same setup. I run one to keep track of other drivers.


----------



## Randy Shear

I'm consistently keeping an eye on other drivers always trying to make sure I'm not stuck in the middle of them all


----------



## Chicago-uber

And no more swiping to start/end the trip


----------



## Randy Shear

it takes a little getting used to when using it with the ways application but so far it's working wonderfully no issues to report as of yet on my end


----------



## NightRider

mattvuberx said:


> It's definitely not accidentally programmed. However, in Uber's defense, they had no obligation to even create an Android app, or allow us to BYOD on either platform. If the $10/wk charge was sufficient to cover their expenses (and even potentially exceed them) then Uber is losing revenue by allowing this. I suspect that they somehow calculate a net savings by transitioning to full BYOD adoption, in the long term. That's probably the only reason for doing it at all.


I've always suspected that the weekly charge and the current move to BYOD might have something to do with the employee/contractor issue. Having to pay for the device or supply our own feels more independent contractor than when they were supplying the device free of charge.


----------



## Emmes

I didn't get out this weekend .. but I did download BETA .. let me know how it worked for you this weekend.


----------



## CrematedByMistake

I used it for a few hours last night /this morning and it was cool... Had the option to choose between good maps and waze for mapping to and from... Clearly showed the surge rate next to the pax name in the info area... Doesn't slide to show arrival, start or end trip just press the button and another option "are you sure" pops up...
I also ran the app with my HTC m8 plugged in, with the navigation running and uber driver app running and it didn't get hot and worked correctly... I'll be turning there pos iPhone In asap

Note; when using Google or waze you have to toggle outside of the driver app but going back and forth is easy... Its like the driver app is a tab while the nav app is open


----------



## CowboyMC

Hope it comes to NJ soon.


----------



## Mitch0402

Just downloaded it and tried it here in LA with my tmobile samsung note 3 and it works great!!


----------



## Odessit

It still works great overall. Couple of complaints though. 
1. It is integrated with Waze, so when you click navigate, it gives you Waze as an option and keeps Waze on with a little flag on the side of the screen to go back to Uber app. All this is great. What's annoying that once you've completed the trip, it doesn't let you stay in Waze. It times out if you do. So, if I want to cruise and have Waze on the top I have to flip back to Uber every few minutes or so. Annoying.
2. The same goes for all other apps. Often when I'm waiting for a ping, I use my phone to check email, facebook or just play some games to kill the time. Now with the app I have to remember to flip back every few minutes or I will get kicked out.

Not really a complaint, but an observation. I have had a first hangup. I have to admit that I did run a few apps, so I must've overloaded my phone slightly (Samsung Galaxy S5). Anyway, when I've completed the trip, I have tried to go back from Waze to Uber and the screen just kept running the round thingy as when it does when loading. I waited like 5 minutes. Tried to kill all other apps. Nothing. I didn't want to drive away without completing the trip, so the passenger wouldn't get charged for extra miles. So I had to sit on the street and tinker with my phone. Finally I've rebooted it and went to the Uber app first thing. It opened up and let me to complete the trip. The fair seemed to be reasonable for the distance. I expect the pax probably got charged a dollar or two extra for my sitting there. 

Other than that convenience to carry only one phone instead of two outweighs all the negatives. On weekdays I often just keep the app on while I am at home ready to run out on a minutes notice. Now I don't have to worry grabbing the second phone when I do.


----------



## UberSonic

Odessit said:


> It still works great overall. Couple of complaints though.
> 
> Other than that convenience to carry only one phone instead of two outweighs all the negatives. On weekdays I often just keep the app on while I am at home ready to run out on a minutes notice. Now I don't have to worry grabbing the second phone when I do.


That is what I am seeing as the best convenience to this. I can run the app anytime to be ready for rides. When I am committing an evening to driving, though, I will still prefer to have a second device to divide the workload to multiple devices. It is nice to have the convenience of having that second device be another Android, however. That is something I will take advantage of as soon as I can get a cheap one on eBay. Right now I am running off a self repaired iPhone, so I no longer have the $10/week charge.


----------



## Odessit

UberSonic said:


> That is something I will take advantage of as soon as I can get a cheap one on eBay.


So you have a second data plan just for the Uber phone? What service do you use?


----------



## UberSonic

Odessit said:


> So you have a second data plan just for the Uber phone? What service do you use?


The way I am running currently:

Nexus 5 on Ting (Spring MVNO), Best price I have found for Voice, Text, and minimal Data. $30-$40/mo or less for 2 devices.
T-Mobile ZTE MF61 Mobile Hotspot running Simple Choice 5GB plan. $40/mo.
A repaired CDMA iPhone 4, no service.
Both phones are tethered to the MF61 when I am in the car. Before I got the MF61, my Nexus was pulling 2.5GB of data per month due to my driving. That includes normal activity, plus things like checking the Uber Rider app for other drivers. Moving that 2.5GB of data to the T-Mobile plan reduces my Ting bill by $20-$30/mo, down to the $30-$40 mentioned above. So even though my T-Mobile plan costs as much as the Uber Phone rental, I am seeing a net reduction in my monthly cellular expenses.

There is also the perk of streaming Pandora on the T-Mobile plan for free.

Still on my first month of this setup, I have used 1GB of data on T-Mobile in two weekends of use, so I might be able to drop the T-Mobile plan to the 3GB/$30/Mo plan and save more.


----------



## Weston Privett

I downloaded the beta app to my S5 on my lunch today. How do you accept ride requests on this version? It doesn't show the same circle as the apple version. Thanks


----------



## UberSonic

Yup, ping and acceptance is the same. It will pop to the foreground if you are doing something else at the moment.


----------



## Weston Privett

When I log in and try to use it, it shows where the rider is briefly on the map, but I never get the popup to accept the ride. Has anyone had success that wasn't invited to the beta testing? I curious is UBER has to setup something on their end in order for me to use the Android App.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

I use the android app in a non beta testing market and so far works just fine. I posted it in the dc forums. I still have their iphone because you never know.


----------



## UberSonic

Weston Privett said:


> When I log in and try to use it, it shows where the rider is briefly on the map, but I never get the popup to accept the ride. Has anyone had success that wasn't invited to the beta testing? I curious is UBER has to setup something on their end in order for me to use the Android App.


As it is still in Beta, there may be some issues. Unfortunately being outside a Beta Test market, you can't do much with Uber for support. You might try clearing the app data and starting fresh with it.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

my biggest pet peeve are folks who just lump android as a whole. no its not. this isn't apple stuff. Samsung does stuff differently that htc or LG. please specify what brand you use when complaining imo


----------



## UberSonic

Lyft4uDC said:


> my biggest pet peeve are folks who just lump android as a whole. no its not. this isn't apple stuff. Samsung does stuff differently that htc or LG. please specify what brand you use when complaining imo


This is why I like the pure experience of Nexus. Android is Android, but versions make a big difference, then lump in the bloatware of your chosen manufacturer. The Driver App does seem to take a lot of system resources, it can slow my Nexus 5 down considerably. So the more bloat you have running the more unstable things are going to get.


----------



## Weston Privett

So I finally got it to work.

I had done some tweaks to my Samsung S5 running 4.4.4 in the developer menu.

I went in and shut off the developer mode and now the app works as it should.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

I haven't tried driving with the app yet, but I've messed around with it a bit on my junk phone (LG Optimus V running CM11 off the SD card). The nice thing about Android and root is that I can set it to autorotate and use Uber in landscape.


----------



## Weston Privett

Last night was my first night driving with the new beta version for android.

I'm very impressed with this beta and I love using google maps vs. UBER maps.

Looking forward to using it.


----------



## SunSmith

With the Android phone running the Uber Driver App my data useage is way, way up. Luckily I'm towards the end of my cycle and won't top out my available data. But, something I'll have to pay attention to if I continue to drive several or more days a week.

Verizon with a Samsung Note 3


----------



## Weston Privett

SunSmith said:


> With the Android phone running the Uber Driver App my data useage is way, way up. Luckily I'm towards the end of my cycle and won't top out my available data. But, something I'll have to pay attention to if I continue to drive several or more days a week.
> 
> Verizon with a Samsung Note 3


How often are you using the navigate feature? I use it every time they enter a destination. I didn't check where my data usage was prior to switching so I'm going to check that before I drive again.


----------



## ATLrider

does it work on a S3?


----------



## winston

Used the android app for 2 rides yesterday and it was a disaster, lost contact and signed out while driving to passengers twice. Had to sign back in on the uber iphone. Otherwise it looks very promising aside from the fart noise it makes when you are away from the app for a few minutes.


----------



## CrematedByMistake

I've used it for the past three outtings here in the Los Angeles area and it works perfectly, you do have to toggle between the uber driver app and the navigation app but it's seamless... Also you won't hear the ping if your connected to Bluetooth unless you are listening to something via Bluetooth... Like Pandora, Spotify, etc... I'll be returning ubers iPhone asap


----------



## myuber

I have been using the android uber driving app on my galaxy tab 4 tablet on tmobile for 3 days.. no problems so far.. I have 25 rides with it.


----------



## UberSonic

Latest update that I just installed for the Android Partner App now detects Root. RootCloakPlus is not able to block the detection. If anyone has luck in this area, please let us know!
Version 3.6.1


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

What if you used the Superuser app or SuperSU from the Play Store and checked the temp unroot tag? Would that work?


----------



## Uberdriver1

mattvuberx said:


> I just installed the Android Beta app on my Galaxy S5 here in Dallas, TX. Could not be happier with it, except for a few tweaks.
> 
> Things I love:
> 
> 1) BUILT IN GOOGLE NAVIGATION LAUNCH.
> 2) BUILT IN GOOGLE NAVIGATION LAUNCH (worth two spots, for sure).
> 3) Having a much larger screen.
> 4) One device interface for everything.
> 5) Hasn't crashed once.
> 
> Things I don't quite love:
> 1) App will unceremoniously go offline without much warning if run in the background.
> 2) Alert for requests is not as loud and I can't figure out how to adjust it consistently.
> 3) Surge pricing is not displayed by the area, but as a whole, with no way to parse out if multiple surges happen.
> 4) A little weirdness when swapping back to Uber map from Google Nav, specifically applicable when "arriving" at the pin.
> 
> The $10/wk iPhone hasn't been shipped back just yet, but its days are numbered.


I am so happy to hear this. I hate the iPhone nav app and have to use my Android with Google Maps. I hope they roll in out in Atlanta soon.


----------



## Chip Dawg

Uberdriver1 said:


> I am so happy to hear this. I hate the iPhone nav app and have to use my Android with Google Maps. I hope they roll in out in Atlanta soon.


It works in the ATL.


----------



## UberRey

Just got a text from Uber offering to let me beta test in Dallas. I'm down.


----------



## Rockwall

Same here in Dallas. I had the Android app for a while noe. However, they need to work on some minor things. Still it s better than the Iphone one


----------



## GoJoe

LAuberX said:


> t.uber.com/byod2 (the link member "puber" spotted on Reddit, worked for me)
> 
> "Uber Partner Beta" is now loaded on my trusty android, looks good!
> 
> Immediately got the email from Uber:
> If you accessed your partner account from a new device, please disregard this message - you have nothing to worry about!


 Does this relate to being able to use my iPhone in Dallas? How are markets opened up?


----------



## GoJoe

UberRey said:


> Just got a text from Uber offering to let me beta test in Dallas. I'm down.


 Just got that as well, but I don't have an Android.


----------



## LAuberX

GoJoe said:


> Just got that as well, but I don't have an Android.


Here is iPhone link

https://partners.uber.com/driver-app


----------



## UberSonic

Sean O'Gorman said:


> What if you used the Superuser app or SuperSU from the Play Store and checked the temp unroot tag? Would that work?


It probably could, but too much of a hassle to do that just to run Uber. I'd rather wait for a more permanent solution. I already returned my UberPhone, using a rebuilt iPhone 4 through wifi tether. So no additional expense for using two phones rather than one.


----------



## orembiker

Just got signed up with Uber in Utah. I have the Android beta app installed, but when I "go online" I can never accept a ride when I'm notified. There is no "Accept" button and it eventually times out and logs me out, showing the ride as "unfulfilled" in my ride history. Anyone else seen this issue? I've reinstalled the app a couple times but it doesn't seem to help the issue any.


----------



## Rockwall

orembiker said:


> Just got signed up with Uber in Utah. I have the Android beta app installed, but when I "go online" I can never accept a ride when I'm notified. There is no "Accept" button and it eventually times out and logs me out, showing the ride as "unfulfilled" in my ride history. Anyone else seen this issue? I've reinstalled the app a couple times but it doesn't seem to help the issue any.


Did you try this link? It will take you to the latest full version after you install and login t.uber.com/byod2


----------



## orembiker

Yes, as well as the one ending with "byodandroid". Both act the same. I'm attaching a screenshot if what my screen looks like when I have a potential ride.

I'm not sure how to fix this and it seems as though no one else is having this issue


----------



## scrurbscrud

Rockwall said:


> Same here in Dallas. I had the Android app for a while noe. However, they need to work on some minor things. Still it s better than the Iphone one


The only issue I have to deal with is the perpetual farting around to enter the destination. I have to back up after acceptance and pull down the nav app, which is kind of a pain in the ass compared to the standard iPhone method. A little inconvenient to say the least. And the same when doing dual destinations. It's not as easy as it was in the iPhone.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

Don't back up, hit the rectangle in the action bar for recent apps, and just select Maps there. Just make sure you start the ride before entering the destination, I forgot to do that once last weekend.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Don't back up, hit the rectangle in the action bar for recent apps, and just select Maps there. Just make sure you start the ride before entering the destination, I forgot to do that once last weekend.


There is no way to get to Gmaps without backing up once the trip is started. The Uber Android app captures the entire screen and there is no action available by any tapping anywhere on that screen.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

I just realized I used the wrong term. I meant navigation bar. What phone are you using, are the nav keys "soft" or hard?

soft:










hard:










My phone has hard buttons so I can't test myself, but I can try to load navigation on my Nexus 7. I didn't think the navigation keys ever go away unless you're playing a video.


----------



## scrurbscrud

I'm using supposedly the latest and greatest Android / Motorola Turbo. No hard buttons other than to reverse back. So when the Gmaps come up it just takes over the entire screen and there is no action available. It's a MAJOR pain in the ass having to reverse out to input destination.

I see on your upper example that you have an additional bar on the far right bottom. I haven't noticed that on mine unless it comes up when the screen is taken over by the Uber app?


----------



## orembiker

So, just so you guys know, or in case anyone else runs into the same issue, I did a factory reset to my Samsung Galaxy S5 and that finally fixed my issue of the app not allowing me to accept rides. A very stupid solution, and I'm still not sure of the root cause, but I had ran out of options on what to try.

Possible causes: Corporate Security Policy on my phone set by my full time job, another app, previous version of the beta android app, witchcraft.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

scrurbscrud said:


> I'm using supposedly the latest and greatest Android / Motorola Turbo. No hard buttons other than to reverse back. So when the Gmaps come up it just takes over the entire screen and there is no action available. It's a MAJOR pain in the ass having to reverse out to input destination.
> 
> I see on your upper example that you have an additional bar on the far right bottom. I haven't noticed that on mine unless it comes up when the screen is taken over by the Uber app?


It depends on the app being used, I believe. It is basically a menu button that sometimes comes and sometimes goes.

I'm surprised that Maps takes up the whole screen. I have the Android 5.0 developer preview on my Nexus 7, and when I load Maps and navigation, the navigation bar stays present. I'm assuming that they'll either fix it in due time, or that there are settings somewhere in your phone that dictate the presence of the navigation bar.

If I get the chance today, I'll try and resuscitate the Nook Color I was using as a screwaround device and put Android 4.4 on it and see how Maps reacts. My phone doesn't count since it has hard buttons and no option to switch to soft ones.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Sean O'Gorman said:


> It depends on the app being used, I believe. It is basically a menu button that sometimes comes and sometimes goes.
> 
> I'm surprised that Maps takes up the whole screen. I have the Android 5.0 developer preview on my Nexus 7, and when I load Maps and navigation, the navigation bar stays present. I'm assuming that they'll either fix it in due time, or that there are settings somewhere in your phone that dictate the presence of the navigation bar.
> 
> If I get the chance today, I'll try and resuscitate the Nook Color I was using as a screwaround device and put Android 4.4 on it and see how Maps reacts. My phone doesn't count since it has hard buttons and no option to switch to soft ones.


The only soft button choices left when the map comes up after acceptance are the ones shown in your upper example (thanks btw!) and without the far right lower soft button. So it's either the reverse out, then pull down/open Gmap or Waze, go to home or list open apps remaining on the screen. *It is POINTLESS to have a map screen come up with no ability to use it!*

Bottom line is that it's 2 or 3 steps that weren't required before and when pax are in the vehicle and chattering they just want to move, not sit too long while I dink around with the equipment. It should be a simple one step destination entry once the ride is accepted. Hit, enter (list option addresses) and move like it was before.


----------



## scrurbscrud

It would also be helpful if Uber (or somebody on Youtube) would put up some video's for the Android step by step process for drivers. I've been unable to find any. Trying to master this stuff when pax are loaded is a poor way to get the learning curve down pat.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

When Maps takes over, click the Rectangle on the navigation bar, that should pull up recent apps, and as Uber is likely to be the most recent one used after Maps, it'll be right there. It isn't the most efficient solution, but it's a bit quicker than hitting home or dragging down the notifications bar.

But yeah, the app should be optimized for this scenario. When we get a ride request where the rider entered the destination already, it shows From: [pickup location] and To: Rider entered destination. There should really be a blank field to fill in for To: when the rider doesn't enter anything, it would be much more efficient. Isn't that how the iPhone app is too? It's been months since I've used the Uber iPhone.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Sean O'Gorman said:


> When Maps takes over, click the Rectangle on the navigation bar, that should pull up recent apps, and as Uber is likely to be the most recent one used after Maps, it'll be right there. It isn't the most efficient solution, but it's a bit quicker than hitting home or dragging down the notifications bar.
> 
> But yeah, the app should be optimized for this scenario. When we get a ride request where the rider entered the destination already, it shows From: [pickup location] and To: Rider entered destination. There should really be a blank field to fill in for To: when the rider doesn't enter anything, it would be much more efficient. Isn't that how the iPhone app is too? It's been months since I've used the Uber iPhone.


I presume you are talking about the double rectangles that overlap at the bottom right side of screen?

When it's a pax entered destination it works. *But to have a dead map screen come up when starting a ride is utterly pointless from Uber's development end.*


----------



## scrurbscrud

I'm thinking about just making the pax enter their own destinations every time just to cut down on the pain in the ass factor.


----------



## UberAlan

It sounds like it will be best to just keep the uber iPhone until all the kinks are worked out and an official "how to use android" video is released on YouTube.


----------



## Droidsaver

UberSonic said:


> Latest update that I just installed for the Android Partner App now detects Root. RootCloakPlus is not able to block the detection. If anyone has luck in this area, please let us know!
> Version 3.6.1


Ok if you have not figured it out already do not fear.....Droidsaver is here! To run Uber on an Android you MUST turn OFF MOCK LOCATIONS as Uber IT is smart and I honestly idolize the programmer for this. Mock locations allows a rooted android phone to spoof their GPS location which in turn would be bad for business in more ways than one. You MUST HAVE GPS ENABLED. Also go to the PLAY STORE and download "Hide my Root" by Amphoras. Small file that hides the root binary so the Uber App cannot find it. In order to have root again when NOT using the Uber App you must unhide the binary. Works like a charm.


----------



## DjTim

Droidsaver said:


> Ok if you have not figured it out already do not fear.....Droidsaver is here! To run Uber on an Android you MUST turn OFF MOCK LOCATIONS as Uber IT is smart and I honestly idolize the programmer for this. Mock locations allows a rooted android phone to spoof their GPS location which in turn would be bad for business in more ways than one. You MUST HAVE GPS ENABLED. Also go to the PLAY STORE and download "Hide my Root" by Amphoras. Small file that hides the root binary so the Uber App cannot find it. In order to have root again when NOT using the Uber App you must unhide the binary. Works like a charm.


Not knocking what you are saying here, it's solid advice. I'm rooted on 2 different devices and I didn't have an issue running the Uber partner app, and it didn't complain about being rooted either. I've only had an issue trying the Redbox streaming app - and I did (at the time) use a an app to hide that I had SU. The one phone I have is completely unlocked HTC M8, the other is semi-root Galaxy note 3.

Are you using a custom ROM? If so, it may be helpful if you list what ROM & hardware you are using. I've also not used the dev option of turning on mock locations, but I've never had a reason to either.


----------



## UberSonic

Droidsaver said:


> Ok if you have not figured it out already do not fear.....Droidsaver is here! To run Uber on an Android you MUST turn OFF MOCK LOCATIONS as Uber IT is smart and I honestly idolize the programmer for this. Mock locations allows a rooted android phone to spoof their GPS location which in turn would be bad for business in more ways than one. You MUST HAVE GPS ENABLED. Also go to the PLAY STORE and download "Hide my Root" by Amphoras. Small file that hides the root binary so the Uber App cannot find it. In order to have root again when NOT using the Uber App you must unhide the binary. Works like a charm.


See temp unroot through "Hide my Root" still wouldn't have done it for me. I use the root features too directly during my normal use of the phone through the night. However, I have my Nexus 5 running Lollipop now, and that along with using "L Launcher" for my homescreen, I have everything I wanted from my Rooted KitKat, and no longer need to have root. Also the newest (now out of beta and on Google Play if you hadn't heard yet) Uber Partner app has a very nice and polished look to it now. Very well done. While they may not have used Material Design in the design of the app, the simplistic look fits in well with the rest of Lollipop very well.

Looking forward to giving it a test drive this weekend.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Anyone else using the ap in SF? If so how's it working for ya?


----------



## Droidsaver

My fix works for many that I have already helped but may not work for everyone. I guess it is trial and error if my method did not work for you. I do have to say that I love the android partner app WAY better than the ios version. I have noticed that my ios app does not show the driver name in the ping but my android does. I honestly think we should see it all the time with the rider rating since if we know them and we had a bad experience with them before we can let it go. I am looking forward to the Spotify feature. Not much out yet on how the partner app will work. I am guessing phone that has partner app needs connected via bluetooth.


----------



## vlad

Hi guys,

My first post. Just wanted to chime in and say after a number of failed attempts to use the uberpartner app on my rooted note 3 I have finally found a way to FULLY spoof the system. I have hidden my root from the Uber app and am using spoof WITHOUT checking mocked locations. I would share step by step but fear that Uber may read these forums.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

vlad said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My first post. Just wanted to chime in and say after a number of failed attempts to use the uberpartner app on my rooted note 3 I have finally found a way to FULLY spoof the system. I have hidden my root from the Uber app and am using spoof WITHOUT checking mocked locations. I would share step by step but fear that Uber may read these forums.


Is there a way to change the timer on the Uber app to bug us less frequently?


----------



## Bart McCoy

vlad said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My first post. Just wanted to chime in and say after a number of failed attempts to use the uberpartner app on my rooted note 3 I have finally found a way to FULLY spoof the system. I have hidden my root from the Uber app and am using spoof WITHOUT checking mocked locations. I would share step by step but fear that Uber may read these forums.


so at what point does the app say "you're rooted" and just wont work any further? before you log in? once you log in? when


----------



## UberSonic

Bart McCoy said:


> so at what point does the app say "you're rooted" and just wont work any further? before you log in? once you log in? when


When the login screen loads, it presents an error "won't work on rooted devices", then closes down.


----------



## Bart McCoy

UberSonic said:


> When the login screen loads, it presents an error "won't work on rooted devices", then closes down.


hmmmm okay
wonder why it doesnt do that on all rooted phones


----------



## UberSonic

Bart McCoy said:


> hmmmm okay
> wonder why it doesnt do that on all rooted phones


Probably depends on the specific details the app is looking for in checking for root, and the route taken to root the phone. Each phone environment being a bit different.


----------



## vlad




----------

